

Le Web calls to ban Techcrunch from attending the next event - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/13/le-webs-response-to-techcrunch-censorship/

======
mpk
Though I can (usually, ok, sometimes) appreciate Techcrunch's position as an
opinionated startup news outlet, this kind of stuff reads like a juvenile
pissing contest.

Teenagers apparently indulge in this kind of behavior on MySpace, but I'm not
exposed to it because I don't go there. If I somehow find the need to read the
tech equivalent, I'll know where to go.

------
bemmu
I hope he is invited again, because I can see how this is really getting us
into the spirit of showing what great successes we can have here in Europe.
Complaining about lack of coverage is pretty silly though, US sites naturally
prefer to talk more about US startups.

------
iamdave
The comments here, are rather golden.

"Mike, you sir are an ass".

